# Would you guys do this trade?



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Trade:

Ben Wallace
Andre Barrett

Mavericks Trade:

Jerry Stackhouse
Austin Croshere
2008 Draft Pick

I think it makes sense for both teams. Mavericks are more of a win now team. Bulls have a good core of Nocioni, Deng, Hinrich, and Gordon, that will be able to carry them into the playoffs year after year, but Wallace isn't a fit for this team. This trade would give the Bulls about 12-15 million in capspace, which they could use to go out, and get another big like Darko Milicic, and it gives the Mavs Ben Wallace, who can help them with the ship this year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Uhh no Jerry Stackhouse isn't going anywhere. I'm happy with Dampier.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Naw...Big Ben is fine in Chicago.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats probably the worst trade idea ever. Why break up a team that has such great chemistry? The team is built to win now, and the pieces are already in place to win now. The Mavs are 43-9 why is there need for a change?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How about Wallace and Chris Duhon for Dampier, Croshere and Devin Harris?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> How about Wallace and Chris Duhon for Dampier, Croshere and Devin Harris?


haha stop it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

lol


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

How about PJ Brown for Dirk and Josh Howard?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why do you want Ben Wallace gone ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Avery for Sloan...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd still do Dirk for KG :whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs dancers for Lakers dancers ?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The real boost is Dallas for LA....our Dallas posters can move with the team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Mavs dancers for Lakers dancers ?


Paula Abdul used to be a Laker girl....

It's hard decision between:










and

http://www.nba.com/lakers/dance/Meet_the_200607_Laker_Girls.html


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd still do Dirk :whoknows:


:lol:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> Paula Abdul used to be a Laker girl....
> 
> It's hard decision between:
> 
> ...


The link wins automatically.



> :lol:


Your age range is now a bit more evident


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Bulls Trade:
> 
> Ben Wallace
> Andre Barrett
> ...


stack is a big part of the team as well as damp, no way!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> I'd still do Dirk & KG :whoknows:


:yay: :lol: :yay:


----------

